# It's now open YanDeere season



## bmaverick

Has anyone ever gone YanDeere hunting? It's a hunting sport that very few ever try. It takes skills to spot one, maybe two in a season.

I had to call my best buddies, Lighten McQueen and Mater to hep last season.











So, while tip towing thru the fields and pastures, I can across a YANDEERE ...











This YanDeere is a Yanmar AF Series machine with a slight altered front grill.


----------



## LouNY

I'd prefer big red sitting next to it


----------



## bmaverick

LouNY said:


> I'd prefer big red sitting next to it


But but but, we are hunting for GREEN.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Mav, I have one exactly that same unit in it's natural habitat on my lawn right now. Only problem is that my lawn is white.


----------



## winston

My first impression is the front wheels are in the wide stance. Not good for prolonged use!


----------



## bmaverick

Spotted another *YanDeere* !


----------



## BinVa

It’s amazing how close to ‘JD Green’ those darn Japanese are getting!!!
I’m from the old school and believe if it didn’t come from Iowa/Illinois....it isn’t JD Green. B


----------



## bmaverick

I think, I saw a pu'tty YanDeere ....










I did, I did.


----------



## bmaverick

BinVa said:


> It’s amazing how close to ‘JD Green’ those darn Japanese are getting!!!
> I’m from the old school and believe if it didn’t come from Iowa/Illinois....it isn’t JD Green. B


Even from Iowa, legal YanDeere's are birthed out into the fields.


----------



## BinVa

Well it’s good to know there’s a season for them. Hopefully a stiff fine and loss of tractor buying privileges is also given for those...taking one out of season....B


----------



## bmaverick

Here's an older, yet goodie YanDeere ...


----------



## bmaverick

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Mav, I have one exactly that same unit in it's natural habitat on my lawn right now. Only problem is that my lawn is white.


Nice.  You better trap it before it runs off. The saying is,


----------



## BinVa

My Eyes.....My ..... What have you done to the Deere....


----------



## bmaverick

BinVa said:


> My Eyes.....My ..... What have you done to the Deere....


Ah, it's a YAN-Deere.  +  

 LOL


----------



## bmaverick

Ah, here's a YanDeere that wants to be a *JD650*.  Close enough. 










A REAL JD650 for comparison ...


----------



## bmaverick

I spy with my little eye - - - > A *YanDeere.
*
This one is showing it's old colors too!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

What makes you so sure that all these aren't Demars?


----------



## bmaverick

Hoodoo Valley said:


> What makes you so sure that all these aren't Demars?


Demars; That's a new coined term.  Actually it is the coins used in Iraq for currency. 

Either there are

YanDeere's = A Yanmar made to look like a John Deere

JohnMar = A John Deere made to look like a Yanmar


And so far all of the posted are YanDeeres. The red paint is under the GREEN.


----------



## bmaverick

On a roll tonight. Got an nice *YanDeere* here ...


----------



## bmaverick

(This was found on the web. I didn't make it. YanmarGirl did.)


----------



## bmaverick

A *YanDeere* with a bucket! 

And this one too is bleeding thru it's old red color in places.  

In reality, this YM2500 is a JD850. This is one of 3 machines that were nearly spot on with only a paint color change.


----------



## bmaverick

Now this machine became a *YanDeere* out of necessity. Why would that be? Early 1977-ish to about 1981-ish, Yanmars were a lime-green color before going apple red. JD green is easy to find in all the farm stores and with the old Yanmar lime green, there shouldn't be any real bleed thru like red would do. 

The owner must have gotten a deal on the paint as the rims were painted the same JD green too.  The paint job turned out really well.


----------



## Yanmarguy

this is actually a yandeer


----------



## bmaverick

Yanmarguy said:


> View attachment 67013
> 
> this is actually a yandeer


Nice. 

Hey, are you related to YanmarGirl by chance? She made the ******* pun image a few posts back.


----------



## bmaverick

*YanDeere
*
When you have enough paint, do the box blade too. *  








*


----------



## bmaverick

A 2 wheel ONLY *YanDeere-da* REALLY. 









*Ben's 1980 Honda CB750C Yanmar Diesel Motorcycle.*
http://www.dieselbike.net/yanmar/yanmar.htm 

Not sure if that is the L100 or L90 engine.


----------



## FredM

bmaverick said:


> Demars; That's a new coined term.  Actually it is the coins used in Iraq for currency.


Dinar is the currency in Iraq bmaverick


----------



## bmaverick

Another old timer *YanDeere








 *


----------



## bmaverick

Sometimes one may find a half-breed *YanDeere
*
This one is more Yanmar than Deere.  
However, it's both Shades of Green. Deere green up front and Yanmar green in back.


----------



## bmaverick

Spotted a *YanDeere* in Greece the other day.

It wanted really bad to be a real Deere. Even the usual red Yanmar tiller was made JD green!


----------



## bontai Joe

I never quite understood the reason that Asian tractors had such high paddles on the rear tires until I saw a tractor get used in a rice paddy. It made perfect sense after seeing the muck churned up by the tires. Our typical American ag tires would never get traction in a rice paddy. Even to small walk behind roto tillers have similar tires so they will get traction.


----------



## Yanmarguy

No relation to yanmargirl


----------



## bmaverick

This *YanDeere* is a really ODDBALL. I do not believe Yanmar made a Super Forte into a John Deere class of machine with a front grill like this ... And I don't recall any JD compact machines with an exhaust up the center of the hood.  Why it's green is anyone's guess. Yanmar never made a Super Forte nor a Forte in green anyway.


----------



## bmaverick

Over in the eastern EU countries, many people paint their Yanmars in JD green just because. Here's an impressive task for a compact; logging and stacking. 

*YanDeere*


----------



## bmaverick

This YM1510 is a little grainy from the website I had found in the eastern EU. Add a ROPs and larger indicator safety lights and it would fool some into thinking this was a JD.

*YanDeere*


----------



## bmaverick

That's all I have now from my *YanDeere* folder. 

I really loved my JD850. Sure it was well worn, had a few quirks, but it did the work when needed. 









When an inexperienced diesel mechanic worked on her, the govener rod got bent and the guy swapped no. 2 & 3 fuel lines to the engine after an overhaul. Needless to say, that 3T80 died. Spent months looking for another 3T80 till I found Fredricks. I could have her with a rebuilt engine for $300 more or have a FULLY restored YM2610.

I left my good and faithful JD850 at Fredricks. In just a few weeks, they had restored the old girl. I wasn't certain she could be done.










I had saved the fuel cap+gauge. It's now on my YM2610. Likewise the yellow oil engine cap with dipstick. It makes my machine a tab bit of having *YanDeere* blood in it's veins.

I wish my YM2610 was painted JD green. 

So, I photoshopped her from red  to green .   










Hope you enjoyed the Open *YanDeere* Season with me.


----------



## DK35vince

Here is the JD 850 I used to own


----------



## bmaverick

DK35vince said:


> Here is the JD 850 I used to own
> View attachment 67085
> View attachment 67087


Nice. I noticed there is no 3PT hitch hardware on the back. What was back there?


----------



## DK35vince

bmaverick said:


> Nice. I noticed there is no 3PT hitch hardware on the back. What was back there?


The 3 point hitch hardware had to be removed when running the belly mower.
The mower had cables that ran back to the 3 point to lift the mower deck.
A gear box with a large pulley and belt was bolted on the back PTO to run the mower deck.
If I wanted to use the 3 point hitch it was an hour job to remove the mower deck and gear box, reinstall the 3 point hitch.
Another hour job to put the mower deck, belt, lift cables and gear box back on.
They didn't make it easy.
It did mow nice.


----------



## xxxjd950xxx

bmaverick said:


> Has anyone ever gone YanDeere hunting? It's a hunting sport that very few ever try. It takes skills to spot one, maybe two in a season.
> 
> I had to call my best buddies, Lighten McQueen and Mater to hep last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, while tip towing thru the fields and pastures, I can across a YANDEERE ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 66949
> 
> 
> This YanDeere is a Yanmar AF Series machine with a slight altered front grill.


----------



## xxxjd950xxx

This reminds me of an article I read over fifty years ago so bear with my memory. 

There was a farmer in let's say upstate New York who was worried about city slickers out in the woods during deer hunting season so he went out with white wash and painted COW and HORSE on his animals. Thought he was pretty smart until he came out to his field and saw his DEERE all shot up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I actually read an article back in the late 1980s about game wardens who put up a fake deer to catch poachers. The deer had a rotating head and eyes that blinked. They lie and wait, and sure enough, here comes a hunter, spotlighting. Guy takes his shot and the game wardens move in with their trucks, lights blazing and the guys still shooting at the deer literally in disbelief that it wasn't falling!


----------



## xxxjd950xxx

While driving down the road in Wisconsin about 50 years ago I was approaching a tavern when the doors came flying open and people rushing out. Wondered what was going on until I looked across the road and saw a nice buck deer had stepped out of the timber into a harvested corn field.


----------



## bmaverick

xxxjd950xxx said:


> While driving down the road in Wisconsin about 50 years ago I was approaching a tavern when the doors came flying open and people rushing out. Wondered what was going on until I looked across the road and saw a nice *buck deere* had stepped out of the timber into a harvested corn field.


We would have to create a new thread for spotting a *buck deere. *That's a Deere painted Mitsubishi Blue-White.


----------



## pogobill

Are you, by any chance, growing plants on your farm to facilitate the manufacture of your own homemade rope, there bmaverick ?!?


----------



## xxxjd950xxx

Apologies, didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## Ben DoinIt

pogobill said:


> Are you, by any chance, growing plants on your farm to facilitate the manufacture of your own homemade rope, there bmaverick ?!?


LOL


----------



## bmaverick

pogobill said:


> Are you, by any chance, growing plants on your farm to facilitate the manufacture of your own homemade rope, there bmaverick ?!?


Nope, no rope. BUT, 2 miles to the south is a 440 acre hemp farm. Bet they are growing for all kinds of application uses.  Hemp rope has a demand too.


----------



## bmaverick

xxxjd950xxx said:


> Apologies, didn't mean to hijack.


No problem-O. LOL 

Just like JD has a HUGE fan club, the Mitsubishi-Satoh has a huge fan club too. 

Here's a real Buck S470. 


















*Body frame plate: *


----------



## bontai Joe

bmaverick said:


> We would have to create a new thread for spotting a *buck deere. *That's a Deere painted Mitsubishi Blue-White.


So is this nice Patio Deere one of yours? I've toyed with getting a 114 a couple of times, just don't have the room to properly store it.


----------



## bmaverick

bontai Joe said:


> So is this nice Patio Deere one of yours? I've toyed with getting a 114 a couple of times, just don't have the room to properly store it.


Oh, not mine at all. Just a person who had a Mitshubishi and a Deere. Painted the Deere like the Mitsubishi.  Why? Oh well.


----------



## bontai Joe

I should correct myself, I wanted to get a Deere 140 Patio, not a 114 which doesn't exist. Must of had some brain fade there.


----------



## bmaverick

bontai Joe said:


> I should correct myself, I wanted to get a Deere 140 Patio, not a 114 which doesn't exist. Must of had some brain fade there.


So, upon doing a simple image search on a Deere 140 Patio, it was very unusual to see a ...

*Cub Deere








*
And a *Massey Deere ...









*
Another* Mitshubishi Deere










And a wild shot of all of them TOGETHER! 









*
Didn't know about the *Kubota Deere* either*










Hold on here, there are TOYS like this too?    *


----------



## bmaverick

I spy with my eye ... a YANDEERE


----------



## bmaverick

A YanDeere _SUPERFORTE FX_



















Yanmar logo on the steering wheel and machine painted with John Deere worded strips!













__





John Deere New & Used Tractor & Farm Equipment Dealer | Heritage Tractor KS, MO, AR


Heritage Tractor offers new & used John Deere tractors in Kansas, Missouri & Arkansas. Shop now to complete all your farm, construction or lawn & garden projects.




heritagetractor.com


----------



## BinVa

The lengths some will go....to own Green..


----------



## bmaverick

A big compact tractor that is irresistible for JD lovers!

*John Deere JD1520 (Yanmar US501) "Shooting Tiger"*

BEFORE










AFTER





































*If you look it up normally, this will come out in JD1520. 1968-1972, 51 horsepower.

TractorData.com John Deere 1520 tractor information *


----------



## bmaverick

Eye spy with my eye a . . . *YanDeere* 

*YM1300 *

And it has the Deere *yellow* seat too! This is nicely done too. The owner kept the Yanmar Diesel and didn't FAKE it as a John Deere model number. nice. Wish there were more pixs. Would have loved to see the front grill area in JD green.


----------



## bmaverick

I spy a *John Deere* 4400 . . . Wait . . a, um, er, a *Yanmar* US32

Darn, these are getting harder to tell apart. Both with the Yanmar 3TNE88 and Yanmar 4WD

The Yanmar again in JD Green+Yellow = *YanDeere*


----------



## bmaverick

Before as a Yanmar Tree Frog green machine ...









And AFTER as a *Yan**Deere







*


----------



## bmaverick

Another YM2000 posing out in a field as . . you know what . .


----------



## bmaverick

This one is sooooo greeeeennnnn.  Even the grill that is typical JD black is all green.

Notice the Subaru 4WD decal on the front.


----------



## TractorRookie

New guy here with a YanDeere just got my hands on it. Its a bit of an odd ball Super Forte Solis Yanmar but we like it .


----------



## TractorRookie

New guy here with a YanDeere just got my hands on it. Its a bit of an odd ball Super Forte Solis Yanmar but we like it .


----------



## unsquidly

TractorRookie said:


> New guy here with a YanDeere just got my hands on it. Its a bit of an odd ball Super Forte Solis Yanmar but we like it .
> View attachment 76026




Awwwww......That YanDeere even has a little white bonnet........LOL

All kidding aside, bro......Nice looking little tractor and it is even nicer knowing that not only are you learning but looks like your kid is learning right along side of you......Good on ya.... I raised 4 girls, 3 of my own and a step-daughter, all of them are adults now and all of them know how to run a tractor and all 4 of them do on a regular basis......


----------



## bmaverick

unsquidly said:


> Awwwww......That YanDeere even has a little white bonnet........LOL
> 
> All kidding aside, bro......Nice looking little tractor and it is even nicer knowing that not only are you learning but looks like your kid is learning right along side of you......Good on ya.... I raised 4 girls, 3 of my own and a step-daughter, all of them are adults now and all of them know how to run a tractor and all 4 of them do on a regular basis......


I can see it now, those 4 girls show up at the DMV for their road test on a tractor pulling a wagon telling the instructor, I'm ready when you are.


----------



## unsquidly

bmaverick said:


> I can see it now, those 4 girls show up at the DMV for their road test on a tractor pulling a wagon telling the instructor, I'm ready when you are.




Since you brought that up..................Nope but all 4 of them took their road test in a full size, 4 wheel drive pick up......If I remember correctly my oldest and my middle daughters took theirs in a "dually...I think that my youngest and my step-daughter took theirs in a single rear wheel F-350.......LOL


----------



## TractorRookie

unsquidly said:


> Awwwww......That YanDeere even has a little white bonnet........LOL
> 
> All kidding aside, bro......Nice looking little tractor and it is even nicer knowing that not only are you learning but looks like your kid is learning right along side of you......Good on ya.... I raised 4 girls, 3 of my own and a step-daughter, all of them are adults now and all of them know how to run a tractor and all 4 of them do on a regular basis......


Thanks for the kind words !! Yeah my little girl loves the tractor she was bummed when I told her I had to figure the thing out before she can sit on the fender and take a ride on it with me. My boy is 14 years old and all he wants to do is learn to operate it and start building jumps for his dirt bikes. We are just getting the hydraulics sorted out. Seems as though I have the wrong filter on it. I have a local hydraulic shop looking at it and they are struggling a bit too but they are really awesome to deal with so I wont name any names.


----------



## TractorRookie

TractorRookie said:


> Thanks for the kind words !! Yeah my little girl loves the tractor she was bummed when I told her I had to figure the thing out before she can sit on the fender and take a ride on it with me. My boy is 14 years old and all he wants to do is learn to operate it and start building jumps for his dirt bikes. We are just getting the hydraulics sorted out. Seems as though I have the wrong filter on it. I have a local hydraulic shop looking at it and they are struggling a bit too but they are really awesome to deal with so I wont name any names.



Just an Update the original hydraulic issue has been resolved with the correct filter being installed. There is however 2 issues I am still sorting out. One is the pump is just flat worn out but the good news is I was able to find a 15 spline pump on a JD that is the correct pump which is also the updated version with slighter better specs. I am just using the original pump until it blows another end cap O-ring then its coming off and getting swapped out. The other issue is nailing down the correct three point piston seals. Its still bleeding down and I want to get it resolved. I just hate to tear it all apart and then think how long it might take to find the right stuff for it . Not sure how helpful JD or Yanmar dealer will be with this. Essentially it seems I will need to take it apart and then find tractors of a similar vintage for them to look up the 3 point seals and match them up. Plus its hotter then the devils butt crack in my neck of the woods this time of year and I have other stuff to break my back taking care of at this time.


----------



## xxxjd950xxx

Almost any hydraulic shop can match seals if you bring them in.


----------



## TractorRookie

xxxjd950xxx said:


> Almost any hydraulic shop can match seals if you bring them in.


I've heard that before but I've been told conflicting information on the three point seals. Apparently some are simple o-ring seals and some are something different. I just don't want the thing torn apart in my shop for too long trying to figure it out. I did just finish an engine swap on an 89 Toyota pickup that is about to leave so I might have the room and time to tear into the tractor.


----------



## winston

What is the model number of your Solis?


----------



## TractorRookie

winston said:


> What is the model number of your Solis?


Honestly I'm 99 percent sure its the exact same as a Yanmar F395D. I've never found the Solis model of it.


----------



## winston

Maybe one of these. TractorData.com - Solis farm tractors sorted by model

"If" you are correct about the F395D, then here is parts list for it.


----------



## TractorRookie

YOUR AWESOME !!!!!! Thank you !!!


----------



## TractorRookie

winston said:


> Maybe one of these. TractorData.com - Solis farm tractors sorted by model
> 
> "If" you are correct about the F395D, then here is parts list for it.
> View attachment 81033
> View attachment 81034



Thank you !!! I think What I need is #2.

The question now is where in green acres can I find this part number?


----------



## winston

TractorRookie said:


> Thank you !!! I think What I need is #2.
> 
> The question now is where in green acres can I find this part number?


I don't have a good answer for you. We have a hydraulic seal/o-ring/any kind of seal store called Crown Products here in East Texas. I have been able to walk in with several hydraulic ram seals and they had replacements on the shelf. I don't know where you are located but you might look around the area for a hydraulic repair or hydraulic seal store in your area. I doubt there is anything all that special about the Solis seal, likely to be metric.


----------



## TractorRookie

winston said:


> I don't have a good answer for you. We have a hydraulic seal/o-ring/any kind of seal store called Crown Products here in East Texas. I have been able to walk in with several hydraulic ram seals and they had replacements on the shelf. I don't know where you are located but you might look around the area for a hydraulic repair or hydraulic seal store in your area. I doubt there is anything all that special about the Solis seal, likely to be metric.


Thats where I am going to start then the JD dealer if that doesn't pan out. This thing says Yanmar all over it. I cant find a Solis anywhere on the web that even comes close to resembling it. Must have been built by Yanmar and rebadged as a Solis.


----------

